# Rear Shock Replacements



## railman33 (May 8, 2015)

I am trying to replace rear shocks.. I cant seem to locate new bushing where lower shock attaches to wheel hub.. The bolt is seized and when I remove it I will need to replace bolt as well as Bushing where the bolt goes through and attaches to wheel hub. The part number I was able to find is 56218.. However this part is only a rubber bushing and has no metal insert like the original Any help or thought would be appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Nissan OEM part# should be 56280JA00B for the shock bolt. Check out the following web site:

1st AAA Nissan Parts Store


----------



## railman33 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks But what about the bushing that goes between the bolt and the nut, I don't see that on the part diagram.
If you put the part number that u mention, and pull up the diagram of the shock, On the bottom of the shock that's on the car which is the original one, the bolt goes through
a rubber bushing with a metal sleeve and then attaches to the nut


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like the bushing is part of the knuckle assembly but doesn't show a metal insert. You'll have to go to a nissan dealer and have them look it up; one of those special parts available only at the dealer.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check oem pt# 56219-JA00A, see if that is what you need..


----------



## railman33 (May 8, 2015)

Thank you I was able to order the correct part from the dealer. What a major pain in the ass to remove the old bushing and put the new one in.


----------

